

New responsive website for Paris - Spone
http://www.paris.fr

======
bfluzin
Thanks gov.uk for the gds blog and the inspiration.

Hope you'll like it.

------
bfluzin
[http://m.imgur.com/bWL5UZd](http://m.imgur.com/bWL5UZd)

Hai from the launch party !

------
Spone
Front-end lead dev here, I would be happy to answer questions :)

~~~
Youpinadi
Parisian here, good job! This is awesome! Compared to the old one it's an
order of magnitude better!

